# Proper way to clean bio filter?



## MilkWeed18 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have 2 HOB Filters. I know your not supposed to clean them, but how do i keep them from getting too clogged up. i usually shake it inside the tank when i do a water change, so any excess waster is syphoned up. Is this a good way to clean it?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

a better way would be to siphon some of the water out into a bucket and clean it in there that way u dont cloud the water.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

BRANT13 said:


> a better way would be to siphon some of the water out into a bucket and clean it in there that way u dont cloud the water.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

What kind of HOB do you have?

I have several tanks that use Aqua Clear HOBs as the only form of filtration... and use the standard sponge + bio rings as the only form of media... I still remove the sponge once a week and rinse it under tha tap (chlorinated water). I've never had a problem doing this and have done this method for many years in many tanks...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i thought chlorine was bad for bio media?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

It is it kills all the bacteria off.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> rinse it under tha tap (chlorinated water). I've never had a problem doing this and have done this method for many years in many tanks...


Glad that works for you. 
But, the small amount of extra labor involved in using the "bucket of tank water" method is the safest way for the bulk of aquarium owners. 
Why take the chance of killing off your bio colony to save a couple of minutes.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I still remove the sponge once a week and rinse it under tha tap (chlorinated water). I've never had a problem doing this and have done this method for many years in many tanks...


That's good to know, as I've always wondered about this, but never tried it myself. I always suspected that the small amount of chlorine in tap water wouldn't instantly anihilate the whole bacteria colony. Chlorine levels can vary though, so anyone attempting, go easy at first and 'at your own risk'.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

The sponge on the AC units is a mechanical media so I don't see the big deal in cleaning them under tap water.
The bio-rings would be the only thing you would have to clean in tank water as does *Toby_H*.
I clean everything in tank water but I don't see what the problem would be if you cleaned the sponges using tap water.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i always wash out my filter media(scotch brite scrubbies) under the tap...the bio wheel on my emporers houses more than sufficient bacteria to handle whatevers happens in my tank also i clean the pads every week with the waterchange so not much bacteria is on them anyway...bio wheels i think are about the best with bio-filtration


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> AC units


Not everyone has aqua-clear..most hob have a fibered filter in the first slot, followed by a sponge that the BB colonize.
I think we missed the heading on this thread.
"the PROPER way to clean BIO Filter."


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm sorry I wouldn't even take the chance of running my filters under tap water that's crazy! I agree with Kaiser on rinsing in a bucket with water from your tank during water changes.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

you should not have to actually clean the bio wheel but if it get some stuff on it that got past you filter media just take out the bio wheel and shake it gently in a bucket of the *tank water*


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

smellsfishy1 said:


> The sponge on the AC units is a mechanical media so I don't see the big deal in cleaning them under tap water.
> The bio-rings would be the only thing you would have to clean in tank water as does *Toby_H*.
> I clean everything in tank water but I don't see what the problem would be if you cleaned the sponges using tap water.


the sponges are not mechanical media solely. Up until they changed the designations on AC filters (from 300 to70, from 500 to 110), it was the only bio media that was in the filter. They were used for many years, by many aquarists with out the bio rings. So, you basic premise is erroneous. As far as "the small amount of chlorine" in tap water, it depends where you live. My tap water is around 4ppm (my test kit only reads to 3), whereas, I keep my swimming pool (as do most) around 1 to 1.5ppm. 
To be safe, filter elements should be cleaned in tank water or, at least dechlorinated water. The sponges and such can be cleaned quite vigourously, as the bacteria is basically glued to the surfaces. The solid material that comes out is best removed from the system before it is broken down. This is one way to prevent high nitrate levels; remove solids before they get a chance to break down.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

BillD said:


> As far as "the small amount of chlorine" in tap water, it depends where you live.


I think I said that. 



prov356 said:


> Chlorine levels can vary though, so anyone attempting, go easy at first and 'at your own risk'.


I know sometimes ideas are presented that seem wrong at first glance, but do we really know if serious damage is done to the bacteria colony by a quick rinse under tap water? Serious damage? I know chlorine kills bacteria, but I'm talking enough of a die off to result in ammonia or nitrite spikes. I know, "but why take the risk"? Well, because maybe you can get the media (talking sponges) cleaner of mulm or other buildup and create an environment more friendly to nitrifying bacteria. So, if there's a trade off, which side wins? We don't really know. I'm not on either side any more, and kind of intrigued. I have a test tank setup that I may just experiment with by rinsing out that single sponge filter under some tap water to see what happens. There are no fish in the tank of course. :wink:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Some good points. How tolerant to chlorine are the nitrifying bacteria? A quick rinse under the tap might not do much damage, but what about a thorough cleaning? These are points worthy of discusion, as it is often repeated on forums, that filter elements should be lightly swished in tank water, which does nothing to remove the solids in the sponge. A dirty sponge has to support two types of bacteria, nitrifying which break down the ammonia and nitrite, and theother type that breaks down the solid material. Both are aerobic and must compete for available oxygen. A filter without solid materials in it is far more efficient at removing ammonia, than one that is even partially clogged.


----------



## tmcbride67 (Jul 6, 2007)

Just thought I would throw my 2 cents in. I have an AC110 and a Fluval 404 on each of my 2 main tanks (55 and 75 gallon). I have been rinsing out the sponges in each of those filters under tap water for over a year and have never had an ammonia or nitrate spike afterwords. Between the specific biomedia in each filter and all the other surfaces in the tank, I feel that there is enough bacteria left in the tank to survive the temporary loss of the bacteria in the sponges.

Here's my cleaning routine. In the AC110's I have the standard sponge, covered by polyfill batting, covered by bio media. The bio media is the mesh bag that came with the filter filled with Matrix. Every 2 weeks, I swish the Matrix bag in a bucket of tank water. I toss and replace the batting and use a hose with a nozzle connected to the tap to thoroughly clean out the sponge.

In the 404, I have the standard course sponges, then finer sponges in the first tray, bio rings in the second tray, matrix in the third tray and polyfill in the last tray. I clean the 404 about every 8 weeks, but never on the same week that I clean the AC110. Just like the AC110, I clean all the sponges under the hose, toss and replace the polyfill and rinse the bio media in tank water.

If I had only one filter on my tank, maybe I would be a bit more cautious. Even so, my personal feeling is that it is better to remove all the gunk in the sponges, which helps keep nitrates down, than to lightly rinse the sponges in tank water to try and save all the bacteria.

Of course that's just my opinion and YMMW.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

I routinely clean my filter sponges using tap water. I don't think chlorine is that detrimental during a short 30-60 second rinse. You should also consider the remaining bacteria in your entire system that are still there working for you. You are also knocking many of them off by physically agitating the sponge, etc. All of this may set the biofilm back a tad, but shouldn't be so dramatic in an established system.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Not to beat this to death, but... 
Those that clean under their taps sound like reasonable, prudent individuals. The sad fact is, not all who read your replies are. We have all read the posts that leave a guy scratching his head..How the heck did that make sense echoing through your brain. 
I just know, someone out there will say to themselves, COOL, I`ll do it that way..they will over-do it and their fish will suffer for it.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

All we can do is be as clear and concise as possible.
We all know that misunderstandings are inevitable and there isn't much we can do at that point.
Word to the wise is read everything thoroughly and ask questions if unsure.
Those that lack prudence in this hobby will just have to deal with the aftermath and sometimes it is the only way for some to learn.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Been rinsing the sponges under the tap for years now and never had a spike to date. I give the media a quick swirl or two in a bucket of tank water.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> All we can do is be as clear and concise as possible.


Agreed. I think there are enough warnings and cautions in the posts. I'd rather do that than just say someone might overdo it, so let's just say don't do it. And to me, it's not just a matter of whether or not it's ok to rinse in tap, but whether or not it may actually be better to rinse in tap.

It's the 'crazy' sounding ideas that sometimes lead to new ways. For all we know there may actually be no need at all to rinse in tank water. Sometimes aquarium keeping myths are born out of practices that just seem to make sense even though there's no science or studies to support it. There are plenty of those out there that get repeated so often, that they become truth. And, yes, I know, chlorine kills bacteria, but the question is does it kill so much that it's better to leave the media a bit 'gunked up'?

I'm cleaning tanks tonight with sponge filters. Think I'll do some risky experimenting. It's worth it to me to know because I can get the sponges cleaner, and that may actually benefit the aerobic bacteria. But then again, maybe not, we'll see.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

let us now hows it goes...very interesting to know what results u get.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Iâ€™m sorry I failed to follow this threadâ€¦ it got real interesting 

I generally suggest to error on the side of cautionâ€¦ and this case is no differentâ€¦ Iâ€™m not suggesting this is how you should do anything, just sharing what I do and why I believe Iâ€™ve gotten away with it for many yearsâ€¦

I pull my AC sponges out (theoretically) once a week and thoroughly rinse them under the tap in chlorinated water. I havenâ€™t tested the chlorine since I moved hereâ€¦

I have no idea if this kills off the bacteria that lives in the sponge or notâ€¦

I am thoroughly convinced the reason this is not a problem isâ€¦ bacteria lives in many many many many many places throughout the system, not just on the filter media. It also has a very high doubling time, meaning it replenishes itself very quickly. So removing a small percentage that is needed, is replaced quickly. Removing a large percentage that is needed, may be a different storyâ€¦

I also only rinse sponges on the days that I rinse sponges, to prevent myself from doing too many things at once that can each dwindle away a few percent of my needed bacteriaâ€¦

For what itâ€™s worthâ€¦ I also have bags of bio rings just sitting in the bottom of my AC HOBsâ€¦

As for Bio media, meaning bio rings, bio wheels, etc, I would swoosh them around in a bucket of tank water if I felt they needed cleaning, but in general I donâ€™t do anything to them.

I am of the opinion that most hobbyists have a misconception about where their bacteria lives. Sure we all know and say that it lives on all surfaces, but then we act as if 95% lives in our filterâ€™s bio media and 5% is spread out everywhere elseâ€¦ I have absolutely no clue what percent lives whereâ€¦ but I know that outside of tossing the bio rings that come with AC filters in the bottom of the HOB Iâ€™ve never used bio media (tried a couple bio wheels but usually took them off fairly quickly)â€¦ and my tanks have no problem keeping ammonia and nitrite at zeroâ€¦ Iâ€™ve also cleaned my AC HOBs this way on the many tanks that I use them on for many years with no resulting spikesâ€¦

So in conclusion, I again suggest that you error on the side of cautionâ€¦ I am not suggesting you take a relaxed mood that involves taking any risksâ€¦ Instead, read what I do and how it works from me and take it for what itâ€™s worthâ€¦ Also feel free to share what you do, why you do it and how it works for you and let us learn from that too. But letâ€™s save the â€œThis is how it is supposed to be done and youâ€™re crazy for not doing it my wayâ€


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

BRANT13 said:


> let us now hows it goes...very interesting to know what results u get.


I'll see tonight. Last night I cleaned the sponge filters on three different tanks with varying stock loads. We'll see. I was pretty aggressive about it. The only thing I concerned myself with was using water that wasn't too hot or cold. They were holding a surprising amount of brown gunk.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree that this is an experiment well worth doing. We also need to consider other factors such as - Agitating the sponges in either tap or tank water will remove a some quantity of bacteria. We must also consider the remaining bacteria in the entire system - substrate, rocks ....

I have always rotated my cleaning so I don't totally shock the system by cleaning everything at once


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, checked the three tanks and no measurable ammonia or nitrite. All is well.

Do with this info what you will, but for me it's telling me that I can safely be more aggressive about cleaning sponge filters. They were so bad, some of them, that when you squeezed them, they didn't really spring back. I spent about a few minutes with each in tap water (I only have chlorine, not chloramine) squeezing them out and working them thoroughly until they felt like sponges again. I squeezed out a lot of brown gunk.

So, at least it's given me a way to better clean the sponges, so they'll be more effective. I'm not sure that a whole lot of bio was even going on in them, as clogged as they were.

Two of the tanks have two sponge filters, one had only one. I cleaned all of them. There are no other filters on the tanks.

I've got 7 more similar tanks, so I'm going to work through them doing the same. All of these tanks are well established and I would not consider this on a tank less than 6 months up and running. Might be ok, but don't think I'd have the nerve.

Again I've got to post my disclaimer. Be careful and proceed with caution. There are many variables that can come into play and your experience may differ. Just sharing mine.


----------

